# are campers with trailers welcome to use aires



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

was wondering if in your experience are campers with trailers welcome to use aires


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would say that it depends in the Aire! 
I have been on some where it was so tight that opening the door was difficult and vans were parked across my front making exit difficult - in this situation a trailer would be not welcome. 
I have also been on an aire where I was the only van and could have had 3 trailers and a bus no problem!! 
If you are heading somewhere popular in August - forget the trailer! 
Up country, as it were, things are much more relaxed. 

Thinking about the difficulty of opening the door - how does that fit in with the 6 metre (or whatever) rule between units?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I would say that it depends in the Aire!
> I have been on some where it was so tight that opening the door was difficult and vans were parked across my front making exit difficult - in this situation a trailer would be not welcome.
> I have also been on an aire where I was the only van and could have had 3 trailers and a bus no problem!!
> If you are heading somewhere popular in August - forget the trailer!
> ...


I think Aultymer is spot on.
The French can be very touchy about their "aires",I believe there are some byelaws some where that say what you can & cannot do.I do not see many trailers when I am about over there & I would say that July August,or any of their public holdays are a no no for trailers.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

aultymer said:


> I would say that it depends in the Aire!
> I have been on some where it was so tight that opening the door was difficult and vans were parked across my front making exit difficult - in this situation a trailer would be not welcome.
> I have also been on an aire where I was the only van and could have had 3 trailers and a bus no problem!!
> If you are heading somewhere popular in August - forget the trailer!
> ...


There is no 6m rule.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

seen loads of units with trailers.
i think the rule of thumb is : first come first served.

Dave P


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> There is no 6m rule.


Krull, that was a dig at one of the UK clubs and their regimentation.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

philbre

Similar topic recently discussed here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58731-0.html

I'm on the side of those who would be a bit p'd off if I arrived at an aire with motorhome & couldnt get on because vehicle plus trailer was taking up two "spaces"


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Should not be a problem at all if you show consideration for other Aire users.
Most that we have seen with trailers have always kept the trailer hooked up and have therefore not used an extra parking bay. Naturally it goes without saying that you would need to find a longish bay.
And regarding the 6 metre rule, in France sometimes they even park up just 2 feet away when busy.
If I was considering taking a trailer, I would not worry at all.
Enjoy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If I was considering taking a trailer, I would not worry at all.


If I was taking a trailer I'd use "proper" camp sites :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Telbell said:


> > If I was considering taking a trailer, I would not worry at all.
> 
> 
> If I was taking a trailer I'd use "proper" camp sites :wink:


Depends on how much money you have to possibly waste :lol: 
Nothing wrong with using an Aire if room and if you show consideration.
Less spent on camp site fees, leaves more to spend on you holiday


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The British have a bad enough reputation abroad. We all enjoy using Aires and the vast majority of us treat these facilities with great respect. So, I would day to trailer users, don't spoil it for the rest of us and stay on a campsite. 

And if anyone on this site is the British bloke with a Minnie Winnie who played his music so loud on the Aire at Plougenvelin it could be heard 100 yds away...... "You are an absolute disgrace and should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself".


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is all about consideration towards your fellow camper and manners, which sadly some folks just don't seem to have  
The lack of manners is not only confined to the British  as last year we were on an Aire when a French bloke parked alongside us, turned his on-board very noisy geny on to power up his Air Con and then they went out for an hour and left it running :x 
Now I am not against Gennies as I have a super quiet Honda, but this old thing that he had was very very noisy. On his return a French family insisted that he turned it off, he did as he was going!
All about manners and if your trailer will not inconvenience anybody else, then what can be the problem


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have just visited the Aire at Oradour sur Glane and was appalled to see half of it filled by "Travellers" in caravans with trailers and what I can only describe as junk. There was not a motorhome in sight. We eventually went up to the car park at the side of the Tourist Office where there were 3 other motorhomes obviously done the same as we had.

Previously when visiting this Aire it has been a pleasant experience except for last year when an UK registered Autosleeper arrived and proceeded to take up the whole of the bay with his awning, table, sunchairs and whatever else he could bring out of his van. When other people arrived and could find no room he would not move any of his belongings to make a space, very inconsiderate.

The only vehicles we have seen on Aires other than motorhomes are "Traveller's" caravans, they seem to have a law of their own.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi randonneur.
That is very bad news as It is or was an excellent Aire with usually 2 M/Hs parked within each bay.
Hopefully the French authorities will sort it out, but over the last few years this sort of problem has been growing.
Regarding the UK reg vehicle, what a prat 
By the way, when we were there, we were in a smaller bay and we moved over so that a 3rd van could come in and park alongside


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*trailers on aires*

we've travelled france and spain with our MH and trailer for 6 months using aires with no problems ,as long as you are considerate i cant see any problems.
we did take the smart off the trailer at narbonne aire and was asked to put it back on, which we did , but they we're very polite about it.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aires*

Hi, We have stopped on several aires where the regulations have been clearly displayed, and do in fact Prohibit "CAMPING" ie; tables, chairs and even awnings are not allowed. Whether this was a by-law peculiar to these particular aires or a general regulation I couldn't say. But I do agree with some comments here that we do not want offend our French hosts.
curlyboy


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Aires*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, We have stopped on several aires where the regulations have been clearly displayed, and do in fact Prohibit "CAMPING" ie; tables, chairs and even awnings are not allowed. Whether this was a by-law peculiar to these particular aires or a general regulation I couldn't say. But I do agree with some comments here that we do not want offend our French hosts.
> 
> curlyboy


agreed...

i have never taken my camper abroad before & am passing through france going to Suisse

so i dont really know how to use aires etc

but i will be towing a trailer with motorbikes

appreciate your suggestion


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

On the Aires that we have used over here most people use their tables and chairs and then put them away at nightime. On a lot of Aires it is possible to leave your table and chairs out but at the back of the motorhome so it doesn't interfere with anyone parking next to you.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have seen trailers locked up just outside the aires when busy. This seems to be OK.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------

